# My 5 month old British Blue



## Sweetie (Jul 4, 2010)

Can I just show off my little baby, Angelica. She is a British Blue Shorthair. She is a little gem, and we love her to pieces. Such a chunky girl now.

I hope the pics work.


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

aww shes just lovely


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow shes beautiful, i do love the british blues, there colour is stunning ,_


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

she is gorgeous!!!! abdolutly stunning


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She is beautiful - such a cute little face :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

WOW,WOW,WOW, What a truely stunning kitten she is, you must be so proud of her, i know i would be, best wishes ...CHRIS.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

She looks wonderful. A great round British head. Beautiful.

Can I ask how she gets on with your Border Terrier? I would love a dog in the next year or two when my work hours are more reliable and LOVE BT's but was very unsure a terrier and my cats would be agood mix!


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 4, 2010)

Thank you all so much, she is a little stunner, I love her to pieces.

With regards to my BT and her, well Holly so far isn't so keen. Holly is fine with my other cat, but around the kitten she feels threatened, so still up to now they are very well supervised and we never leave them alone together.

I think if you had a BT pup the mix would be fine, but as Holly is nearly 3, it has been a shock to her. Where as she was fairly small when we got our other cat so she is used to her.

Good luck xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

She is Beautiful. A little stunner


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

Aw she is such a pretty cat x


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

beautiful stunning and lovely awwww


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

shes gorgeous!!


----------



## Hollie-x (May 19, 2011)

How gorgeous  
xx


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

She is just gorgeous, lovely & chunky


----------

